# Gibson Hummingbird



## Krule Music Group (Jun 12, 2009)

Guys,
I have a question. 

I have a flat top Gibson Hummingbird, not sure of the exact year it is between 1963-1967, its in storage now, will look at the S/N

Not sure of the value, but my question is. the frets are worn out. If i go and get the frets redone, but not replace the fret board. would this change the value of the guitar? I am afraid to do anything to it.

Thanks
http://krulemusicgroup.blogspot.com


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

You shouldn't have to replace the fretboard unless there is some REALLY deep grooves worn into it. I didn't think that value would be affected by new frets. 

Guestimate on the guitar is $1000.


----------



## Krule Music Group (Jun 12, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> You shouldn't have to replace the fretboard unless there is some REALLY deep grooves worn into it. I didn't think that value would be affected by new frets.
> 
> Guestimate on the guitar is $1000.


Thanks for the reply. There is deep groves on the second and third frets. the guitar is from a family member who played professionally for 30 years. 
when I try to play a D chord, i must really press hard till the point of purple fingers, and still don't get the full sound of D, due to the groove.


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd probably have the same concern as you, taking a vintage guitar and adding new material to it. 

Sounds like the question you have to ask yourself is one of playability vs. history, so to speak. 

Does it really have any value to speak of in storage, as a decoration, or if you can't really make it sing? I wouldn't pay a grand for that regardless of the year. 

But it sounds like maybe the sentimental value of it is much higher. I have a Sigma that belonged to one of my best friends. He was killed in a motorcycle wreck after we'd jammed together for years. It wasn't his main flat-top anymore - the guitar needed some fairly serious fret work done. The cost to repair it was going to be a little more than half the guitar's actual worth. It's not a particularly high value guitar, and it was banged up to boot, so I could have just said screw it, bought a stand, and let it sit there as a momento. But I couldn't do that. So I went ahead and had it fixed. I call it my war guitar - it's a tank and still has nice, sort of Martin-esque tone. And playing it is good for my soul. 

Take it to a luthier and see what they say. You've got nothing to lose and a sweet, vintage guitar with lots of history and plenty of music left in it to gain. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Krule Music Group (Jun 12, 2009)

Skndstry said:


> I'd probably have the same concern as you, taking a vintage guitar and adding new material to it.
> 
> Sounds like the question you have to ask yourself is one of playability vs. history, so to speak.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your kind words and advice. It does have sentimental value to me, and not something I am looking to sell, at the same time I know there is some market value to the hummingbird. It is a great sounding guitar, just I must kill myself to pay any chords in the second and third fret. 

I have quite abit of gear in storage now, since I am not as actively playing as I used to... You know the same ol situation, we all get married with kids, can't be a rock star 2 nights a week. lol 

I will take your advice and at least have it evaluated for the repair. 

Sorry to hear about your friend, but you did do the right thing, and yes it is good for your soul by playing his guitar. 

Cheers!


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

Krule Music Group said:


> It is a great sounding guitar, just I must kill myself to pay any chords in the second and third fret.


You mean there are chords outside of the second and third fret?! kqoct

I never get above the 8th fret - and that's only if I have a capo on the 5th...


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

You don't have to get a total refret A good tech can change the first few frets and level them. Taking the fret board off is a BIG NO-NO!


----------



## Krule Music Group (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks Stonsey, and everyone else. 
I feel more secure with just have the 2 frets replaced. 

Boys I will have a Bud for you all tonight!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

All that good beer in Quebec and your serving Bud... tsk tsk ...


----------



## Krule Music Group (Jun 12, 2009)

LMAO, your right there... should be some beer like St-Ambroise or Boreale. 
Cheers!


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Jul 30, 2009)

never been a fan of these


----------



## davm444 (May 10, 2008)

*They're not that "vintage"*

Of the Gibson acoustics, the Hummingbird is not that much of a collectors' item. but if you want a playable guitar that (I think) is much richer than a D-28, re-fret the whole thing or do whatever it takes to make it play well and then play it. If you want a collector, go for the round shouldered Gibsons. A Hummingbird is for playing.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*davm444*

Okay you've got my curiosity up as to why you think a Hummingbird isn't a collector guitar, especially if it is from the early 60's, blue book value is about $2700 to a high of $5000 and I have seen some go for even more, being bought by collectors who look for them.Ship


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I like Hummingbirds--nice, not pretentious, and good sound.

A friend of mine had an Ibanez copy, and would have killed-figuratively of course-for a Gibson Hummingbird.


----------



## Krule Music Group (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey guys,
Thanks for the advice in the posts, all much appreciated.
Just to give an update on my Hummingbird, I did pull it out of storage, and am having a local luthier have a look at the refret job. will keep you all posted.

Cheers


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*good*



Krule Music Group said:


> Hey guys,
> Thanks for the advice in the posts, all much appreciated.
> Just to give an update on my Hummingbird, I did pull it out of storage, and am having a local luthier have a look at the refret job. will keep you all posted.
> 
> Cheers


good to hear.

I read a George Gruhn interview once, he said (i agree) that although the highest value is on an original vintage guitar with original frets in good shape, it is better to have a vintage guitar with 'proper' repair and maintenance to make it playable than a vintage guitar that is not playable and in need of repair.

So if you need to get a few new frets, and a dressing, your probably a hundred bucks or so into a repair, it will be playable and useful as a musical instrument.

Good luck with the repair.


----------



## davm444 (May 10, 2008)

Well, It's not me who thinks they're not collectors (although I wouldn't have more than one myself) but they always seem to be available, and list for less than new ones. There is a distinction between collectable and desirable.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

did you check the serial number? interesting to see what year it really is.

it's more expensive, but I think you should get a refret that keeps the nibs on the ends of the frets (where the binding overlaps the fret ends).


----------



## Krule Music Group (Jun 12, 2009)

dwagar said:


> did you check the serial number? interesting to see what year it really is.
> 
> it's more expensive, but I think you should get a refret that keeps the nibs on the ends of the frets (where the binding overlaps the fret ends).


Hi dwagar,
Let me look at S/N and post it here. I am curious to the year. 

Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

http://vintage-guitars.blogspot.com/2005/12/gibson-hummingbird.html

Vintage Guitar Price Values For 2007 :
1960 - 1962 > $4200 to $4700 ( mahogany )
1963 - 1964 > $3800 to $4200 ( maple optional )
1965 - 1968 > $2500 to $3500 ( natural finishes were added in 65 )
1969 - 1983 > $1500 to $2500
1984 - 1999 > $1200 to $1700


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

Vintage Guitar Prices
--
How Much Is My Gibson Guitar Worth ?

Whenever you are dealing with vintage gibson guitars or any vintage guitar nobody can determine its true value ,

Guitar vintage price guides can only give you a ball park figure on how much its worth , but there are also many factors that determine the price of a vintage guitar .

The seller usually knows basically how much its worth , but its true value really depends on the buyer and how much he loves and values that particular guitar .

Who's the buyer ? ( Collector ? Reseller ? Enthusiast ? )

The buyer sometimes can determine the price ,and can play a major factor on how much money you can get for your guitar . For example , true collectors usually pay more than what

its actually worth because they tend to keep their guitars for investments , and they know their historic values . Resellers on the other hand tend to care less about the guitar and more about price to make profits .

Is it all original ?

If the guitar is all original and in mint condition prices can be valued at more than 150% than what its worth in any vintage guitar price guide , and sometimes 200% if its a hard to find rare guitar .

Has it been modified ? ( Repainted ...etc )

If a guitar has been refurbished in anyway especially on the guitars body or neck ,prices can drop up to 50 to 75% of its true value , therefore before buying any vintage guitar make sure you make a vintage connoisseur take a look at it .

How many guitars were produced ? ( limited edition ? rare ? )

The number of guitars made during its time can also raise prices and determine its collectibilty, if the guitar is highly sought after ( high demand - low supply ) , obviously you can get more money for it .

Note : All guitar prices for the gibson guitars on this web site are only estimated prices presuming that the guitar is in fairly good condition and all original , they are according to 4 different guitar price guides and rounded off to the nearest dollar ,

you can use it as a vintage guitar price guide but do not rely on these prices to buy or sell vintage gibson guitars , there are

many factors that can determine a price for used , old or collectible guitars .I strongly recommend you make an expert or collector examine and value the guitar before buying or selling any vintage guitars regardless if its a gibson , gretsch or fender ....domenic


----------



## Krule Music Group (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you Wiley, both your posts were very informative, not only for myself, but for all fellow musicians of this great forum. 

Cheers!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

*Your Welcome*

I only knew those pages existed as my father in-law in Marystown NL, is the proud owner of a 1962 Gibson Dove.

He is the original owner and he has kept it in perfect shape. It would be worth well over the listed price. All original, perfect shape, sound, etc....

Vintage Guitar Value For 2008 :
1962 - 1964 > $5000 to $7000
1965 - 1967 > $3500 to $4500
1968 - 1970 > $3000 to $3500
1971 - 1983 > $2400 to $2700
1984 - 1996 > $1700 to $2200

http://vintage-guitars.blogspot.com/2005/11/gibson-dove-guitar.html


----------

